# Reserve news papers of interest for reservist candidates



## Antoine (24 Aug 2009)

Hi All,

For applicants to the reserve that are looking for more information on the reserve:

"Alliance" Newsletter, distributed in multiple copies to all Reserve Force units and headquarters, but available at the following link:

http://www.cflc.forces.gc.ca/new-sp/all/index-eng.asp

Also for Naval reserve applicants:
"The naval reserve Link"

You can get the PDF through a search on the DND search site:
http://www.index.forces.gc.ca/Srch.aspx?lang=en-CA&Scrn=Basic

But I wasn't able to find a direct link to those PDF, but this link will lead you to a recent one:

http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/cms_images/navres_images/e-link/2009-03-link.pdf

Enjoy!

P.S. I hope these information have not been posted in another thread, I have done a search but without success.


----------



## Antoine (22 Dec 2009)

Here the direct hyperlink to the Naval Reserve Link Magazine:

 http://www.navy.forces.gc.ca/navres/3/3-n_eng.asp?category=116&title=1016


----------



## Rheostatic (22 Dec 2009)

On the Army side, 32 CBG has a pretty nice newsletter titled STEADFAST.


----------



## noneck (24 Dec 2009)

Rheostatic- That publication is excellent, it kicks the arse out of the 39 CBG rag. I like the way they promote/push  tours and leadership courses.

I may have to forward this link, so that some of our folks out West can see what our pub should look like.

Noneck


----------



## Antoine (25 Dec 2009)

Wow, I like it too, STEADFAST looks really good and well written.

BTW, from the cover page, I love Fraser valley, you`ll find great hiking trails around Chilliwack.

Thanks for the link.

Happy Holidays  :christmas happy:


----------



## Rheostatic (26 Jan 2010)

Unfortunately it looks as if they've stopped updating that page.


----------

